# My current website



## Victor Utama (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey guys,


Feel free to check out my website.  

Victor Utama Photography

Instagram: k4nch1
facebook page: Victor Utama Photography | Facebook
Google +: Victor Utama Photography - Google+

I'm thinking to re-organize them. I hope you guys wont mind to give feedback of what needs to be removed / added / improved.

Look forward to getting some feedback!


Cheers,


Vic


----------



## Designer (Dec 17, 2014)

Your category of "Fine Art" I expected to find fine art photos, and instead found photos of fine art.  

Extremely few in the "portraits" and one in particular doesn't belong there.  

Your "Architecture and City" portfolio needs to be carefully edited to straighten some of them.  

That's all I looked at.


----------



## Victor Utama (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you!.  
I'm planning to only select some of them. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## Deathender (Dec 18, 2014)

Great pictures!!!   Very nicely done!

I like the scrolling down idea, have never seen it before on a photography website.
I figured it out right away, but I am not sure every person will figure out that you have to scroll down to see more images.


----------



## Victor Utama (Dec 18, 2014)

I really appreciate it Deathender. 
Honestly, i didnt create them. Fortunately, the site where i host my photos offer portfolio options. I decided to subscribe their service and i got to pick the templates.


----------

